# Choke Tubes



## Benelliboy1715 (Feb 22, 2006)

I have a Benelli SBE II and I was wondering if anyone can recommend a turkey choke tube. My benelli has a 24" barell, not sure if it makes a lot of difference.

I guess we can use this post to discuss other guns and chokes. 
thanks guys :burns:


----------



## Benelliboy1715 (Feb 22, 2006)

Also, what loads do you guys recommend? Thanx


----------



## kody m (Feb 17, 2009)

go to google.com and look up indian creek chokes they run $70 but well worth it.


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

I like the truglogobble stopper choke and federal fightcontrol shells that combe in my 870 is about a 95% pattern in a 15 inch circle at 25 yards


----------



## wburns (Feb 27, 2009)

I use the Undertaker Turkey choke. They are around 25.00 and are very good as well as reasonable.


----------



## Benelliboy1715 (Feb 22, 2006)

hey thanks,

I just found a Brileys turkey choke, and i went out and patterned it, and at 40 yrds, the amount of BB's inside the kill zone and the vital parts were about 15 pellets. I am using 3.5" federal #5 loads.


----------



## birdsforever (Oct 28, 2008)

Beneli,

What is the "full" designation on the choke tube? Full, extra full? That's important as well as the shell itself. I have a Rem. 11-87 and use Rem-chokes in my gun. In the first week or two when birds are more call receptive, I use an extra full because I'm consistently calling in birds 25 yards or less and want the pattern to open up a bit. Late season I switch to the super full if birds hang up 30 to 50 yards.

Try different brands of shells as well to find what your gun likes the most. Mine does best with Federal Premiums, 3". #5's first shot followed with two #4's. Don't be afraid to shoot 3" out of your gun either. Tests show time after time that most 3.5" shells abuse the shooter more then the bird and due to their added charge can result in blown patterns. 3" 12 gauge provide the most uniform pattern and knock down power with the right weight load. My #5's are 1 3/4 oz, followed by 1 3/4 oz #4 and the final "Hail Mary" shot (and most times useless) 2 oz #4. Hope this helps.


----------



## Benelliboy1715 (Feb 22, 2006)

I have tried the 3" shells before, and I've noticed that out of my gun, using 3.5" shells, I get a better pattern and more pellets in the vitals using the larger shells. I did notice that a 3" #5's pattern better then 3.5" #4's. That was a big difference between those two as far as the amount of pellets in the vitals, ranging from 10 yrds to 45 yrds. The best pattern I've found is the 3.5" #5's. It didn't matter if it was at 10 or 40 yards. I know that it doesn't have any faster flight speed, but when I've got a bird out at 40 yrds and he is not coming any closer, I like knowing that I will have more pellets down range.

So I have tried other loads, and what works best for me is the 3.5"#5's. I've got friends that use smaller loads in their guns, I've have one friend that uses 3" #6's for birds at 10 yrds and 60yrds. I advised him that shooting a bird at 50+ yards is not the most ethical decision that he could make, but he thinks that he WILL kill one dead at 60 yards, and maybe he can. :sniper:


----------

